# February meeting requests



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Seeing as how I'll actually be able to attend this meeting, I wanted to give a heads up on what I'll be brining. I have a bunch of stems that Nancy gave me. One I am pretty sure is Sunset Hygro and the other is similar to Combamba, but it isn't  I am going to do a pretty big trim and will have a bunch of the first one and a smaller amount of the second. I may also be able to grab a couple random Crypts, we'll see. Those are finally starting to take off in my tank.

















If anyone would be willing to offer the following it would be greatly appreciated
MTS (snails). I'd like to get about 20 or so to feed my assassins. 
Dwarf sag
Green Tiger lotus - I can't seem to find this anywhere locally. Hoping to avoid ordering/shipping.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Looking for spixi snails.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'm looking for low light grown cover. dwarf sag/pkgmy chain sword. or even high light ground cover will work. you know nice colorful stuff.


I also have to offer some baby platy's. orange/orange-black.


----------



## kris_schroder (Feb 10, 2013)

i'll be officially joining at this meeting, i'd love to take those platys for my school tank. 

i have nothing to trade, plant wise, as of yet, but i can bring snacks. Is there a snack/drink protocol?
thanks,
kris


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

kris_schroder said:


> i'll be officially joining at this meeting, i'd love to take those platys for my school tank.
> 
> i have nothing to trade, plant wise, as of yet, but i can bring snacks. Is there a snack/drink protocol?
> thanks,
> kris


cool, sure thing. not really a snack/drink protocol we just bring a little bit of here and there and share.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

i like the one similar to combamba

looking forward to the meeting


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

TanyaQ2000 said:


> i like the one similar to combamba


I think I have ID'd it as Myrio Mattogrosense.

BTW, I can also bring some Amazon Frogbit if anyone is interested.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

KingBichir said:


> going to be attending and joining the club. just started a 75g and looking for some ground cover plants(dwarf baby tears or something similar but open to suggestions)


moved to correct thread


----------



## kris_schroder (Feb 10, 2013)

I would love frogbit!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Just a reminder, plant trades and freebies are for members only. There was some misunderstanding at the January meeting.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

kris_schroder said:


> I would love frogbit!


I don't know much I'll have, but it's yours.

Also, I know it's technically not a plant request, but if anyone has a couple shrimp (any kind) they'd be willing to donate it would be much appreciated. I'm going to attempt to put some in my planted nano with my betta. I'd be willing to pay a couple bucks for them. I just don't want anything fancy in case my little "experiment" doesn't go well.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I am looking for some red tiger lotus and sags. I can bring trumpet snails, red ramshorn snails, grindal worms, micro worms.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I have some red Cherry Shrimp with a lot going back to the natural color, I could bring you some if you want, just let me know about how many you want.


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

I can bring a couple stems of Rotala sp. 'Yao Yai'.

I'm looking for any other Rotalas you might have.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Pam, I'd love any snails you'd like to give me...got an 8gal with major algae build up...thank you


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

pam916 said:


> I am looking for some red tiger lotus and sags. I can bring trumpet snails, red ramshorn snails, grindal worms, micro worms.


I might have a red tiger lotus, I'm just not sure if it can survive without its "mother" yet. I brought one to the last meeting .


----------



## rmtsaucedo (Dec 22, 2012)

I won't make it to the meeting this time and am very sad to missing such an important demonstration!...we will be out of town for vacation.

BUT... I will be sending dues, as well as sunset hygro, rotala indica, a few different kinds of floating plants that have grown like crazy, some baby crypts, and a couple other plants I haven't identified yet and probably some fissidens that I hope someone can grow faster than I can, lol. I also have some snails I can pack up if people would like them? I have all kinds...just let me know what you want by Thursday evening so I can pull them out Friday morning....ponds, mts, red ramshorn....take them all lol


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm looking for any broad, large leaf plants. I'm using my 90g tank to grow/display the large species.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

My request is a bit unusual. But you will agree that it will make the meeting A LOT of fun.

Here, watch this and tell me don't you want to make a DFWAPC version of it:






And please post a link to the video!


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

niko said:


> My request is a bit unusual. But you will agree that it will make the meeting A LOT of fun.
> 
> Here, watch this and tell me don't you want to make a DFWAPC version of it:
> 
> ...


You might be on to something here...like in Nancy's fish room...epic


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Dejlig said:


> You might be on to something here...like in Nancy's fish room...epic


Oh no!!! A Harlem planted shake ound: please don't get in to Nancy's tanks.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Does anyone have Anubias gigantea that would be willing to bring me a clipping?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> Does anyone have Anubias gigantea that would be willing to bring me a clipping?


I have Anubias nana and anubias coffeefolia (mix) growing on driftwood. Robert I can clip some off if that works. 

I also have some platy's to give away, and a angel fish to give away. (3 angels in my 27 cube 2 formed a mated pair,laid eggs and pick on this one so this angel is in a 10g for the time being.).


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I have Anubias gigantea Robert...see you sunday


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'd like some Blyxa japonica please....thank you


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I'll take the Dwarf Sag off of my list since there are couple other people asking for it. But, I would love some Riccia if anyone has some.


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

I'll have a ton of Hygrophila polysperma, grows like a weed in my discus tank. I could part with some Hemianthus micranthemoides or maybe a little jungle val if needed.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

TanyaQ2000 said:


> I'd like some Blyxa japonica please....thank you


I think I have some from the last meeting, I'll pull them out the tank and bring for you Tanya.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I just pulled a nice big Hygrophila Angustifolia out of my tank.


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

Can I pay my dues at the meeting?
I have some stainless steel and brass fittings all sizes if anyone needs some. Jlmk what and I will bring them.
I also have some fluval peat granuals if you want some. 3 boxes
I have one bucephelandra that I'm bringing.
I have some dry fertilizers if anyone needs a little.
I have volcanic rock planters that I made myself. The average 2−4" and about 2" deep great for mosses and other (epiphytes?) Free. If you have a piece of volcanic I can make it into a planter for you for frèe
I have 1 lt. of brightwell potassium if anyone needs it.
I have 1000ml fert dispensor if anyone needs it
I have a few stems rotala butterfly? ( its all red and tiny)
I have micro worms to if needed
PLEASE PM OR EMAIL ME WITH WHAT YOU WANT. SO I DON'T HAVE TO BRING WHAT NO ONE WANTS


I need lots of ramshorn snails and any small pleco (bushy nose, bulldog,etc) babies are fine
I am also needing some anubias nana, petite or micro petìte, nana gold.
I am also looking for some dwarf baby tears


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, you can pay dues at the meeting.


----------



## Haiven (Oct 19, 2009)

TetraGuy72 said:


> I think I have ID'd it as Myrio Mattogrosense.


That's exactly what it is.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm sick with the cold that has gone around our house, daughter first and then the twins and now me, so I'm not coming to the meeting which I hate!!!

If I was to bring you something (Michael, Todd, Robert, Daniel and gift for Alex and his wife), I have sent it to Nancy via my husband, Jim. If you are bringing me something, please give to Nancy and Jim will pu for me after the meeting

I hate to miss this meeting but for the health of all, feel it is best. have a great meeting...c u all in March


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

It was great to see everyone today, sorry I had to take off early. I can't wait to see the final pics of the tank. 

Nancy, thank you again for letting us invade your home.


----------



## Kory (Feb 4, 2013)

It was great to finally make so that I could join and meet all of the friendly people. Hope anyone who got the Ken's food I brought injoys it. Hope to make it next time.

Kory


----------



## lrulff (Jan 23, 2011)

Kory said:


> It was great to finally make so that I could join and meet all of the friendly people. Hope anyone who got the Ken's food I brought injoys it. Hope to make it next time.
> 
> Kory


My cyps loved the decap artemia. Thanks a lot.

I got some of the fertilizer sticks, how can I use it ? Any advise ? Thx


----------



## Kory (Feb 4, 2013)

All I brought was fish food. I didn't have any fertilizer sticks, but there was a 5 stick blend of food for bottom feeders, not sure if that is what you got.

Kory


----------

